# A sad day...



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

One of the best hunting companions I have ever shared the field with passed from this world over the weekend. Gemstone was a German Shorthair Pointer who I raised from a pup. She was 7 1/2 yrs old, healthy and energetic Saturday morning. My family and I attended my fishing clubs awards banquet and spent the night that evening...and Sunday when we returned at mid day she was gone from us. Her sire Diamond also died unexpectedly at a young age, they were carbon copies of one another...and any genetic condition would have certainly been passed along.

We didn't hunt near enough this past season. Her most resent hunt was for grouse, and though unsuccessful, we had a great day in the woods. She did get some feathers in her mouth during a couple hunts last winter, by working retrieve on some Canada Geese we harvested together right out in our own back yard. I only wish I could have given her a few more birds before she went...











Gemstone backing point for Rusty a few years ago on a quail hunt.

Gem...you will be missed.


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

so sorry to hear of your loss, losing a member of the family is always tough. you have my condolences and prayers.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

RIP...hard to lose a friend...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Loss*

Aaron, I am truely sorry for your loss. Losing a hunting partner is hard because they are few and far between these days.

Darin


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*As a pet owner for all my adult live*

I can feel your loss.

So sorry. 

Hope you all the best in your search for a new hunting buddy.


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words guys. I can't help but think it would have been easier if she had died of old age in another 5-6 years. Just seems like we were robbed of some good hunting together.

I still have Rusty, and though I've only had him 2 years and didn't raise him from a pup, he's still part of the family now. 

I always wanted a pup from Gemstone...but the couple times I got her together with a male, she just wouldn't give it up . Sure wish I had a pup from her, but now I'm thinking of the search for a new dog...might go with a Wirehair Pointer, or a Drathaar. Maybe another Shorthair if the right dog comes along.


----------

